# How long did it take to build the twin towers?



## Twin Tower Remember (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know how long it took to build the twin towers?


----------



## idkblk (Feb 17, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Trade_Center


----------

